# Need 1 terminator shoulder pad, because i am an idiot



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I ordered an assault cannon from B&K yesterday to convert some AOBR termies, and it arrived this morning.

I was ever so happy with the super fast delivery, until i realised that as they are AOBR termies, i don't have any shoulderpads and i forgot to order 1.

Rather than putting in another bits order, where i will spend more money (to justify postage of course) does anyone have 1 lying around? It's the right arm shoulderpad i'm after.

I have a wealth of SM bits in my bitz box, so if you have one for trade tell me what you're after. :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Varakir said:


> I ordered an assault cannon from B&K yesterday to convert some AOBR termies, and it arrived this morning.
> 
> I was ever so happy with the super fast delivery, until i realised that as they are AOBR termies, i don't have any shoulderpads and i forgot to order 1.
> 
> ...


I shall have a look (I can't promise anything though...), I'll PM you tomorrow sometime if I find one


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I shall have a look (I can't promise anything though...), I'll PM you tomorrow sometime if I find one


You are a gentleman and a scholar just for looking, cheers mate :victory:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

i have some spare dark angels right termy pads, just have to file symbol off. if you still need 1 drop me a pm with your address and i'll get it in the post


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

let me know if you get one or not if not i will sort something out for you.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> let me know if you get one or not if not i will sort something out for you.


Cheers for the kind offer, but Mortigar has already come to my rescue :grin:


----------

